# Dogswell Simply Sweet Potato



## bellabianca's mom (Jan 25, 2007)

Thank you to Nanci (Puttie Pie) for turning us on to the these treats. "Good source of Vitamin A, Fiber and Beta Carotene" "No Artificial Colors No Artificial Flavor No Gluten"

Has anyone else tried them?


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Bella is crazy about those treats. We've gone through one bag of sweet potato and just minutes ago she finished off a bag of chicken and banana. She says "super yummy"!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I bought some and returned them only because they are made in China


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

My bunch love the sweet potato treats and the duck breast treats. Since Chloe is allergic to Chicken we didn't get to try the Chicken and Apple.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I make my own. I slice a sweet potato really thin (do it on a mandolin if you have one) and put them in the oven for an hour or two on a low setting. It is much less expensive and you know it is all natural!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Jun 28 2008, 08:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597741


> I make my own. I slice a sweet potato really thin (do it on a mandolin if you have one) and put them in the oven for an hour or two on a low setting. It is much less expensive and you know it is all natural! [/B]



Great idea! Thanks!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Jun 28 2008, 05:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597741


> I make my own. I slice a sweet potato really thin (do it on a mandolin if you have one) and put them in the oven for an hour or two on a low setting. It is much less expensive and you know it is all natural! [/B]


That is a GREAT idea! Thanks!! I bought Mia some sweet potato treats and she loved them, but they can get expensive!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I get the girls Sam's Yams sweet potato fries and they love them. I have to be careful what Zoey gets because of IBD but she doesn't have a problem eating those. 
I'm going to try Toby's Moms idea of making them. Thanks for posting that!

Jane, Zoey & Tess


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

http://www.dogswell.com/?title=102&pid=103
I think it would be very easy to make them ourselves, not as easy to keep them from spoiling unless we freeze them....


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Jun 28 2008, 07:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597741


> I make my own. I slice a sweet potato really thin (do it on a mandolin if you have one) and put them in the oven for an hour or two on a low setting. It is much less expensive and you know it is all natural! [/B]



I never thought of that. Thanks for the great idea. I wouldn't have to worry about spoiling with my bunch.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Jun 28 2008, 07:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597718


> I bought some and returned them only because they are made in China [/B]





That is why I don't use them. Sam's Yams "Bichon Fries" are made in USA. I'm not impressed with the product, though.


----------



## bellabianca's mom (Jan 25, 2007)

The treats BB tried are new. http://www.dogswell.com/?id=114


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jun 28 2008, 10:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597852


> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Jun 28 2008, 07:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597718





> I bought some and returned them only because they are made in China [/B]





That is why I don't use them. Sam's Yams "Bichon Fries" are made in USA. I'm not impressed with the product, though.
[/B][/QUOTE]


My picky ones didn't like Sam's Yams either


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm going to try making my own. My girls love Mom to homecook for them.


----------

